# My Hedgie is walking funny?



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

I got my adorable albino hedgehog, Everett, about 2 months ago, and he is the best. However, the last couple times I've picked him up, I've noticed that he's standing on the sides of his front paws rather than the pads. He seems to walk normally... he just stands strange. I'm taking him to a vet check up as soon as I get paid, but I was wondering if this is something typical? Or is it possible something is seriously wrong with his feet? :| Thankss!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

What kind of wheel does he have? 
If it's wire it could be that he hurt his feet on that.
Also what kind of bedding? If it's apsen maybe a piece got stuck in between his paw pads?
How do they look?
Just thoughts.


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

I got him a large solid plastic wheel so he wouldnt get his feet caught... and hes bedded partially on carefresh and partially on fleece. I trimmed his little nails a while ago, but that went smoothly, so i dont think that was the problem...


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO I wouldn't use carefresh. It's dusty and been known to cause breathing problems. 

But anyway...hmmm... It wouldn't explain it for all his paws but maybe he got pricked by one of his own quills?

I'm sure someone will come a long and have a better explanation. Sorry I'm not much help D:


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

ooh. i didnt know about carefresh =X someone recommended it to me. ill take it out when I get home. but i forgot! he also got a spine stuck in him. like when he balled up, one of the quills on his side jabbed into his skin and stuck there. i had to break it to gently pull it out. the spot looks like its healing okay but, again, im gonna take him to the vet. Is that something that happens a lot? 

btw, i appreciate your post! i wouldnt have known about the carefresh without you!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm glad I could help then. 
Personally it hasn't happened to me. But I just figure they lose a few quills I know I manage to step on one at least once a week. I figure they have to also. o.o lol


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

haha i suppose thats true. ive poked myself on random quills more than once. Now that Everett is quilling, they're like glitter. THEY'RE EVERYWHERE. haha


----------

